# Upset Stomach - advice needed



## PepperandPeanut (May 23, 2016)

Hi, Peanut my little 8 month old Chi is not doing so good.

She started having Diarrhoea 2 days ago - I woke up to it everywhere in my front room and kitchen  There was a little blood when I cleaned her bum - so I called the Vets and took her straight there to get checked.

They said her temp was fine and no signs of dehydration but she seems sore on her back end. They gave me pro-kaolin paste and to withhold food till the breakfast the next day but to give her a little plain chicken that evening. Then feed boiled chicken and rice till solid and wait for stool sample results.

Well its day 3 and she is still runny, bum still sore but gobbles up the chicken not so much the rice and is take the paste fine. 

She has been wormed and i've ordered some slippery elm.

Is there anything else I can do or feed her to help. Would boiled mashed potato be better than rice? I'm just concerned its been 3 days now. Should i be asking my Vet for anything in particular?

thank you


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

You could wipe coconut oil on her bum to soothe the soreness. Sorry your baby is going thru this. I would try simethicone drops.


----------



## PepperandPeanut (May 23, 2016)

woodard2009 said:


> You could wipe coconut oil on her bum to soothe the soreness. Sorry your baby is going thru this. I would try simethicone drops.


thank you - I do have some of this in cupboard so will try and apply it.

I just want her well again


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Was there anything different that you fed her when the diarrhea started?


----------



## PepperandPeanut (May 23, 2016)

woodard2009 said:


> Was there anything different that you fed her when the diarrhea started?


The Vet thinks that she possibly had some bug, as both my chi's had bad tummies but Peanut was worse - then chicken and rice got them sorted but as soon as tried to introduce dog food it went bad again and this time it is completely liquid - prior just soft.

I'm wondering if this has all made her stomach really sensitive now and once sorted I need to look for special food


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I wouldn't give any special food right now. I'd give small meals several times a day of scrambled eggs or chicken and rice. Just very bland foods. What kind of dogfood are you feeding?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

PepperandPeanut said:


> The Vet thinks that she possibly had some bug, as both my chi's had bad tummies but Peanut was worse - then chicken and rice got them sorted but as soon as tried to introduce dog food it went bad again and this time it is completely liquid - prior just soft.
> 
> I'm wondering if this has all made her stomach really sensitive now and once sorted I need to look for special food


I would add a few drops of Apple Cider Vinegar to either her food her water. If it is a bug, ACV will help to get rid of it. I'd add to both dogs food. Did the vet check your pups stool?


----------



## PepperandPeanut (May 23, 2016)

Still waiting on stool results but at the time she was firmer - not quite how it should be but a lot better. They were on Science plan as thats what they were on when we adopted them and were fine on it, I do want to change them to Wellness but am scared now after all this. I will try the ACV. Can I use that and Slippery elm?

thank you


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

PepperandPeanut said:


> Still waiting on stool results but at the time she was firmer - not quite how it should be but a lot better. They were on Science plan as thats what they were on when we adopted them and were fine on it, I do want to change them to Wellness but am scared now after all this. I will try the ACV. Can I use that and Slippery elm?
> 
> thank you


You sure can. If you're gonna give the slippery elm with the food, then I would put a few drops in the water. I would definitely get her off SD as soon as you can. Glad to hear the stool is firmer; just keep doing whatever you're doing cause it seems to be working.


----------



## PepperandPeanut (May 23, 2016)

Thanks for all your help - results came back with a trace of coccidia - so have some antibiotics now. The vet things she is just very inflamed internally which is the cause of the blood in her stools. She actually did her first formed stool at the weekend - so think she is on the mend!
So happy - was awful seeing her poorly

thank you for your advice


----------

